# Knoxville TN GTG 9/15



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The first official Knoxville GTG will be on 9/15/2013 at West Hills Park, 410 N Winston Road, Knoxville, TN 

City of Knoxville - West Hills Park

There is plenty of parking, bathrooms, and close to plenty of restaurants. Bring a chair and some CD's. It would be nice to get an approximate head count as I will be giving out Demo Discs and want to have enough to go around. See you guys soon!!!


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

I will try to show up.
Seems I have it written on the calendar already.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Will definitely make it and planning on doing a few demo discs myself


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thumper26 said:


> Will definitely make it and planning on doing a few demo discs myself


Very good sir. I am looking forward to hearing what you bring.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

underdog said:


> I will try to show up.
> Seems I have it written on the calendar already.


We look forward to having you down here again.


----------



## tinman725 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm in...providing Im not working. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

My Father in Laws Bday is Saturday, if they don't do anything on Sunday that I have to participate in, I'll be there.

Charles


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

We would love to have you there. We should be able to help get your car sounding the way you want it.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just a few days away now. Chris and I will be bringing EZ up tents to help provide shade and or rain cover if necessary. Is there anything else that anyone can think of?


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, we need more speakers, amps, wire, batteries, fiberglass and Funjuns, lots of Funjuns


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks like the weather will be perfect!! I am bringing the camera out to take pictures so clean your cars or have it posted dirty on the interwebs.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Primalgeek said:


> Yeah, we need more speakers, amps, wire, batteries, fiberglass and Funjuns, lots of Funjuns


Sorry man you are on your own with the equipment, but I will see what I can do about the Funjuns.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

tnaudio said:


> Looks like the weather will be perfect!! I am bringing the camera out to take pictures so clean your cars or have it posted dirty on the interwebs.



Try to catch me ridin dirty.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

I may try to come up. This is only 2 hours from me and I just drove 4 hrs last weekend to the NC gtg. It would be nice to meet you guys in person.

Tim


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

ungo4 said:


> I may try to come up. This is only 2 hours from me and I just drove 4 hrs last weekend to the NC gtg. It would be nice to meet you guys in person.
> 
> Tim


We would love to meet you sir. The more the merrier.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Had a moment of brilliance and decided to start over from zero...so ima need a hand prolly


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

seems to be a lot of starting over going around here lately....


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

We will help out anyway we can. I started over too, but I was able to save everything in case I don't like the outcome.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The forecast for tomorrow liiks perfect. High around 80 and sunny all day.


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

I should be able to make it today, but it will be after lunch. What time are you guys planning on shutting it down?


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

If you guys have another one the same time next month I can swing by, Ill be at my cabin in Newport.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Primalgeek said:


> I should be able to make it today, but it will be after lunch. What time are you guys planning on shutting it down?


Not sure right now, depends on the turnout.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

We are at 410 N Winston road side of the park, near the restrooms.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, we didn't have a real impressive turnout. But it gave us a chance to get some good tuning work done on the vehicles that showed up.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I was so close to being able to make this...randomly going to be near Knoxville for work...Monday might though 

Lol hope you guys are havingva fun, dry time!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Some pics


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

More pics


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Bummer 
Was unable to make an appearance.
Had it marked on the calendar; even printed a map.
Went broke this month.
Got a new amp and a pair of tweeters though
Have you seen the price of gasoline lately?
Good to read those who attended had an acceptable day.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

underdog said:


> Bummer
> Was unable to make an appearance.
> Had it marked on the calendar; even printed a map.
> Went broke this month.
> ...


Are you making progress on your car?


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Not really.
I have no where suitable to strip the interior out.
So I am still just planning/thinking and buying stuff I like.
Been pondering subwoofer enclosures.
Was going to do a box under the rear package tray, but seeing as I have these surfboard amps there is not room for both in the trunk (It is only 20cu ft).
I was out measuring the rear trunk corners. Looks like there is room to glass one Sub into each corner. That would leave room for the amps and stuff forward under the package tray.
Not sure if I want the subs playing in the trunk; My mind wants them in the interior or as close as possible.
I am going to dig around in the front and see if there may be room up there for something.
I pulled the bucket seats out of another Cadillac we have, but the wiring is different. That may not be an insurmountable problem. that would make room for a custom subwoofer center console.
So I am just thinking and measuring mostly.


----------

